# Paris camping



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Am thinking of visiting Paris on boxing dayf or a few days and returning before the new year.
Have spotted P&O fare of £60 but am unsure about the sites closest to Paris centre.

Can anyone supply any suggestions.

Happy motoring

Putties on the move


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

there is a municipal campsite at the bois de boulogne right near the centre, a bus trip away. it's on the banks of the seine and is good.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

*Paris Camping*

Thanks Bertie


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi putties, you can find some informations here: CAMPING BOIS DE BOULOGNE


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Another very good one is in Maissons Laffitte - camping international. 5 min walk to town with plenty of restaurants and supermarkets. There is also a metro in the town with direct access into paris takes about 10 minutes. I have stayed there about 5 times now and found it excellent.


----------

